
Prioritizing: Eight Tips to Help An Entrepreneur Just Say ‘No’ - ahirai
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/02/eight-tips-to-help-an-entrepreneur-just-say-%e2%80%98no%e2%80%99/
======
borisfowler
Sometimes you just have to say no. Being open to ideas is great, but it can
shift your focus. Make sure you have your priorities in line before you start
taking on more projects.

